# Thoughts on the development of my fursona.



## Theoriae (Aug 31, 2009)

I am hoping that this is the place something like this would belong in. I hard a hard time trying to figure out where this would go.

Anyway,

I am still without a fursona.  I was in the process of developing one but then I thought I wonder what others might think.

So here we go.

When I joined AF I decided that my fursona would an inter-dimensional creature. I have a few idea of what the alter ego might look like. However I'd like to pose the question to you all.

What do you think an inter-demensional "furry" type being might look like?

While the creation part is ultimately up to me, "mature" outside opinons on this would help. I'm not asking for specific ideas as much as simply your thoughts. Did I pick something too abstract? Is this even an acceptable fursona, and if not should I change it?

If have rambled I apologize.

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

*****Edit*****

I just found the fursona area of the forum. I feel like an idiot. Sorry


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh well, don't worry about it.  If you didn't make a thread in there already, just request for this to be moved.  If you did make a thread, request this to be locked.

You ALMOST had the right forum, at least you were only a sub forum off, instead of in like Rants and Raves like some people...

Good luck with your fursona.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 31, 2009)

Go with any animal you feel like suits you best. You could even make it a hybrid, since those are very unique creatures.

Plus any color combination should work with your fursona. Just make sure it's not too fanzy, and they actually fit.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 31, 2009)

Where does it dwell between dimensions?

I'm currently imagining something like an amorphous blob with organs, or better yet everything redundant down to a cellular level.  However, you seemingly want something that's "Furry".

A Displacer Beast, perhaps?


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 1, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> Go with any animal you feel like suits you best. You could even make it a hybrid, since those are very unique creatures.
> 
> Plus any color combination should work with your fursona. Just make sure it's not too fanzy, and they actually fit.



That's what I'm afraid of doing, but a hybrid does seem to be the route to go. Thank you.


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 1, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Where does it dwell between dimensions?
> 
> I'm currently imagining something like an amorphous blob with organs, or better yet everything redundant down to a cellular level.  However, you seemingly want something that's "Furry".
> 
> A Displacer Beast, perhaps?



I am thinking that he would have an actual home world but many from his world use inter-dimensional travel as a means for contact with the rest of the universe.

I am thinking of something more bestial though not ferocious.


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Oh well, don't worry about it.  If you didn't make a thread in there already, just request for this to be moved.  If you did make a thread, request this to be locked.
> 
> You ALMOST had the right forum, at least you were only a sub forum off, instead of in like Rants and Raves like some people...
> 
> Good luck with your fursona.



Thank you!


----------



## Vatz (Sep 1, 2009)

Theoriae said:


> I am hoping that this is the place something like this would belong in. I hard a hard time trying to figure out where this would go.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...


 

Make them grand, majestic beings if they are a generally "Good" inter-dimensional creature, and asshole-ugly (but still cool) if they are a "Bad" creature. That's my opinion.


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 1, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Make them grand, majestic beings if they are a generally "Good" inter-dimensional creature, and asshole-ugly (but still cool) if they are a "Bad" creature. That's my opinion.



Thank you!  I'm going to have to figure out if he's good or bad.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 1, 2009)

Theoriae said:


> Thank you!  I'm going to have to figure out if he's good or bad.


Don't forget to - if it's a new species - make a culture for it.  What we might see as "bad" they might see as good, and vice-versa.  "You let your deformed infants live?"  "Wait, you mean to tell me your race makes use of magic?!"


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 11, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Don't forget to - if it's a new species - make a culture for it.  What we might see as "bad" they might see as good, and vice-versa.



Great advice! Thank you!



Attaman said:


> "You let your deformed infants live?"



LMAO!


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 11, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Make them grand, majestic beings if they are a generally "Good" inter-dimensional creature, and asshole-ugly (but still cool) if they are a "Bad" creature. That's my opinion.



Your opinion will be noted. Thank you!


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 11, 2009)

I think you're better off making a totally new "species"/race/whatever you wanna call it. An artist called Kyoht (my art idol) had a creature similar to this named Io. I'll see if I can find a pic. 

Io: http://kyoht.deviantart.com/art/Io-Character-Design-29819272
Dream Dancer: http://kyoht.deviantart.com/art/Dream-Dancer-6621414

I don't mean use her designs, but do what she did and come up with something completely original. They just happened to pop into my mind.


----------

